# What is the piece



## Phil66 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello all,

I wonder if you can help.

There is a very famous pice of music that starts with a single member of the orchestra playing, they play the whole piece and then another member joins in, this goes on until the entire orchestra is playing the piece.

Anyone know what it is pleeeease

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's called Bolero by Ravel.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Well its not 4'33"


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Perhaps the opposite of Ravel's Bolero is Haydn's Symphony No. 45, where each member of the orchestra eventually walks off until only two muted violins are left. Someone should program them together and bring everything full-circle in perpetuity.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tubular bells by Mike Oldfield. :devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well its not 4'33"


Poor O.P will never see your answer.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The most unusual thing is the OP's join date...April 2006!!! And then a first post.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Poor O.P will never see your answer.


Well do you know the Piece?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well do you know the Piece?


It was given in post 2 in 2006


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> It was given in post 2 in 2006


D'oh...I failed to see that the post actually _was_ from 2006 Poor OP never responded.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> D'oh...I failed to see that the post actually _was_ from 2006 Poor OP never responded.


He saw his answer on April 30th and never came back. 
( Whilst we had Queens day)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Maybe Benjamin Britten's _The Young Person's Guide To the Orchestra_.


----------

